# Top 10 Reasons to Buy a Minivan



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Thinking of putting down a minivan owner? You may want to think twice. Minivans are among the most useful vehicles on the road. Take a look at some of these reasons why owning a minivan can be a life-enriching experience.

Everyone's been in front of their car door or trunk, with the same dilemma. With your hands full, how are you going to open the door without dropping everything to get your key? Well, vans like the Nissan Quest require one touch to open the side doors or the back hatch. Thanks to innovations like Nissan's smart-key technology, you won't even have to take the key out of your pocket! It's the next best thing to having your own doorman! (Check out our review of the Nissan Quest here)

More: *Top 10 Reasons to Buy a Minivan* on Autoguide.com


----------

